# Honey Roasted NUTS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Nall (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello, I was looking for an easy and delicious recipe for honey roasted nuts.. If you have one, please do tell me  

Also, if you have any time, check out my 4 layer cake under Desserts/Cakes and Cupcakes. I need tips


----------

